
Uber acquires Careem, its top Mideast rival, for $3.1B - nabeelam
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/26/business/dealbook/uber-careem-mideast-rival.html
======
dotcoma
Is either of the two, Uber or Careem, profitable?

